# Resort Map for Grand Solmar in Cabo?



## bethy (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm looking for an up to date and detailed resort map plus any other construction advice.

We are staying there in early December on a trade.  I hope I won't regret it due to construction noise.  From what I can tell there are plenty of pools we can go to that are on the opposite side of the resort and have minimal noise.  But that if we get a room in certain locations would could be plagued by noise up till 12 am or later.  

Sooooo I am formulating my strategy.  Tell me what you think:  Substantial cash tip at the front desk.  And then I'll do my research ahead of time and know the resort well enough to be able to see the room number assigned and know immediately whether noise will be an issue.  That way I can immediately request a different location right then and there.

Thoughts?

This is a much needed getaway for two frazzled parents of 3 high maintenance young children.  We basically plan on being slugs the whole time.  So I see this resort as a perfect location as long as we can avoid too much construction noise.

Alternatively, if a villa at the Welk resort pops up then I'll probably grab it instead.


----------



## ada903 (Oct 8, 2013)

I am typing this from G7701.  Right how they are working on a giant building and the only buildings truly away from construction are H and I, which I believe only have penthouses, G is not too bad although I can see and hear the construction from our pool and jacuzzi.  Yes there is a quiet pool and a VIP pool too, away from construction, which runs Monday to Friday just about from 7 am to around 8 pm, although officially it's supposed to run something like 8 to 5.

Order of preference for buildings should be I,H,G,B,E.  E is facing construction directly, B sits in front of the construction (construction is behind it) facing the ocean, we were there in the 4 bedroom penthouse in may and it was noisy although we faced the ocean. 

Quiet pool won't be good for kids, VIP pool is not child friendly either - it's mostly adults infinity pool; kids friendly area is main pool by building E which is where construction noise is. 

What unit size is your trade? If two bedroom, does it show PTH? Penthouse? In that case you have a chance to be away from construction; if you have one bedroom or studio, it's likely they will assign it close to construction.  

I have a scanned map of the resort, pm me your email and I will send it to you.


----------



## bethy (Oct 9, 2013)

THANK YOU for this!  You've confirmed my growing fear that maybe this resort will not work well for us this time.  We are travelling without kids and so the quiet pools will be perfect but for that same reason we seek *quiet* on this vacation more than any other!  

I knew there was construction when I first booked but I've BTDT with other resorts in the past and usually haven't had an issue.  But those other times I wasn't trading in and I wasn't in Mexico.  Also, when first booking it seemed that only about 1 in six reviews I read mentioned the construction and so I figured it couldn't be that bad.  I am actually not usually super picky but I really do not want to listen to construction from 8am to 11pm throughout our whole vacation =(

We have a one bedroom reserved so no hope for a penthouse location for us.  

I think I'm going to consider either booking a different resort in Cabo or travelling somewhere else all together.  My husband is going to kill me!!!  But this couple's getaway is hard won for us and we are pulling a lot of strings to make it happen.

The one resort in Cabo that has availability that might be a possibility is Villa del Palmar.  Like I said I am not picky and as long as I can find a nice place by the pool or beach to relax I would be pretty happy.  I seem to recall scary TS salespeople stories at VDP but as a seasoned TS owner who is NOT in the market for more I suppose I could deal with that. I know they're everywhere in Mexico anyway.  I'll go check out the VDP reviews here and elsewhere.  

Might also just throw in the towel and head to one of our regular spots in Hawaii or Cancun - I just don't want to pay all the airfare fees and increased fares!

Thanks so much for your input - I will pm you my email.


----------



## bethy (Oct 9, 2013)

Read reviews of VDP and have crossed it off the list.  I guess I am pickier than I thought and also spoiled!  We don't vaca often and only about once in 5-7 years without kids.  So I need to location to be decent and restful and clean.

If my husband can't stomach the airfare change fees and fare increases then my back up plan might be to go and then see. If the noise is too great then we will switch resorts there - I'll have a list of 2 or 3 in mind and fully vetted ahead of time.

Thanks all!


----------



## oldbuyer (Oct 9, 2013)

In Cabo you might want to consider:
Hacienda del Mar- upscale, relaxing, quiet but on the corridor, maybe a shuttle
Pueblo Bonito Sunset- on the Pacific side- newer, nice and has a shuttle to sister resorts in town
Hacienda Encantada- on the corridor close to Cabo, newer and quiet also has a shuttle.
I would put them in that order in terms of quiet,relaxing and upscale.

Grand Solmar has had lots of plumbing and electrical complaints that have been deleted on Travelocity as Travelocity is a business partner with the Solmar Group- (nice-huh)

All have websites and all are better than Arco and especially VDP from my experience.
You can book inexpensive all inclusive weeks at HE if you take a tour.
PM me if you have any questions as we've stayed at or toured all the resorts in Cabo and SJC in the last two years.


----------



## ada903 (Oct 9, 2013)

We come here 2-3 times per year at Grand Solmar and always know which fixed unit we are getting.  The resort villas and views are amazing and the staff very attentive, but I would not come here on an exchange without knowing my unit location.  Yes there are issues like with all new resorts, Internet is extremely unreliable - we are leaving early from the best unit in the resort (4 bedroom 6,300 sq ft penthouse) partly because I can't work from here, Internet is in and out apparently they are on a plan that has limited capacity well below the needs of guests.  We are taking off a week early, staying one instead of two. 

With Interval, consider Casa Medano if you want to walk to downtown restaurants and shops, the views are also beautiful.  Hacienda del Mar and Pueblo Bonito with RCI are also nice.  Sometimes SFX can get specials into pueblo bonito montecristo 3 bedrooms, you can get a basic membership free.  Grand Mayan Los Cabos with RCI is also nice, and I believe I saw getaways there with Interval if not mistaken.


----------



## bethy (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks so much to both of you!  I am going to look into each of your suggestions carefully over the next few days.  I will report back and post or pm to get more input before we make the final call on where to stay.  

I would love for Cabo to work out.  We've never been and would like to try it and it would be great not to have to change airfare.


----------



## ada903 (Oct 10, 2013)

Trying to upload the map of Grand Solmar, let's see if that worked..


----------



## bethy (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks so much!  That worked great - I had totally forgotten to email you.  I guess I've pretty much written off this resort for this trip .  I am so bummed to have wasted money trading in there and now since it's so late I don't think I'm going to be able to trade thru Interval to a different resort.  So I'm bummed that I'm actually going to have to - gasp! - PAY for accommodations LOL.  I've only travelled through timeshares for the past 5+ years.

Usually I'm much more on top of things and more cautious with our money than this.  But as I said, I'm a frazzled mom lately.

I've never done all inclusive anything and that seems to be the main option in Mexico nowadays.  I'm looking at Costco Travel as well as other options plus getaways, etc.

It'll all work out!


----------



## ada903 (Oct 10, 2013)

You can probably go to the VIP pool where it's quiet if you end up staying here, may not be most child friendly but it will be away from construction.  If they say anything, which I doubt, tell them the main pool is not acceptable due to construction noise and dust for the kids.  You can still come here and have a good time!  Nobody asked us the room number at the VIP pool.


----------



## bethy (Oct 10, 2013)

I just reread a couple of the views on TUG - which I trust a bit more than Trip Advisor - and they are pretty glowing and seem to indicate that the construction is not that big of a deal.  I might just try to get a great room assignment or pay for an upgrade to a penthouse when we check in and then see how everything goes.  And then change resorts if it doesn't work out.

Looking at the map I can't tell which pool is the VIP pool - is it the farthest one over?  By VIP does that mean that exchangers are not supposed to use it?  I would have no problem telling them that the construction noise is unacceptable elsewhere - esp since we are travelling at an off peak time.  We will have no kids with us.

Really  - we plan on spending 8 hours a day lounging on chairs.  So if we can be away from the noise at the pool/beach it might be acceptable.  My husband just wants to bring earplugs for the villa but that won't do it for me.

Is there any chance the A/C in the units - when working - drowns out any of the noise?

Also, how is the noise at the sister resort down the beach?  Could I request a transfer there if it's unbearable at Grand Solmar?

I've looked at Getaways and some of the other resorts recommended in this thread.  Hacienda del Mar sounds great but we don't have RCI.  So we'd have to pay and given the location we'd have to do AI which is not our cup of tea.  My husband has food allergies and we just don't really eat or drink all that much in a given day.


----------



## oldbuyer (Oct 10, 2013)

Playa Grande is the sister resort just north of GS and has no construction noise but can be noisy if you have someone moving chairs or who wears heels above your unit as this too is typical Mexican construction of poured concrete w/o any sound attenuation (as in US prisons).

When you check in explain your noise concerns and since Playa Grande would be considered a downgrade in accommodation they would most likely move you to PG in an upgraded unit but insist it's a top floor unit or end unit top floor. This has been done MANY times for GS owners who have had issues with the building electrical and plumbing problems or noise during early construction. Give GS a chance first and if it ends up being too noisy then have a commitment AT INITIAL CHECK IN (get a name) that they will move you to PG. We prefer PG and being in the construction business I see no advantage to GS in terms of construction quality or sound attenuation but it is a beautiful looking resort that is right on the beach. If they offer to move you to the Solmar Beach Club refuse as that would be a double downgrade. 

There are plenty of great restaurants within walking distance. We avoid eating at the resort as some of us owners are boycotting the resort because of recent policy changes that are owner unfriendly.

Have a good time the people (other than the TS selling slime) are great and do try to support the local businesses as the AI trend and reduction in cruise ship business is killing the town.


----------



## ada903 (Oct 10, 2013)

There are 3 pools areas, the quiet pool all the way to the left of building I (looking to the beach), VIP pool between buildings G and H, and main pool between buildings G and B.  We had a great time today having too many margaritas at the VIP pool, 3-6 pm is happy hour 2 for 1 drinks. 

Without kids you will be fine sitting by the quiet pool or VIP pool.  AC won't cover the noise if you are in building E but you can go lounge by the other pools to enjoy peace and quiet.


----------



## Cm1401 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have stayed a cole of times, the noise at the main pool,miss not bad, the adult pool has great service, I will be back down in 2 weeks, you can not ask for friendly service


----------



## bethy (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, my panic is subsiding a bit.  First and foremost I am not going to do anything rash.  Thanks so much for the additional tips.

We love, love the Mexican people and culture - that's why we want to go there.  We usually go to the East coast but are heading there in June.  We are looking forward to giving the West coast a try.


----------



## nazclk (Oct 11, 2013)

*Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach*

I have been going for a long time and it is wonderful. Nice peaceful resort.


----------



## bethy (Oct 11, 2013)

nazclk said:


> I have been going for a long time and it is wonderful. Nice peaceful resort.



thank you!  Yes, that one is pretty much at the top of my list since I've heard so much about it over the years.  I can't trade into it since I'm not RCI.  I would love to use up this trade I have and save the money of paying a lot more for lodging.  But if I do pay for lodging in Cabo then this is my first or second choice!

I'm thinking about looking for rentals from owners but am chicken about the risks.  I'm looking to reduce my stress and worry as much as possible.


----------



## jlp879 (Oct 13, 2013)

We stayed in building E overlooking construction but didn't find the noise that bad.  Yes, the resort and the views are gorgeous, but remember the beach is unusable on the Pacific side.  When we were there construction would finish by 5 pm, but I hear they stepped up evening work.  

If you would consider another romantic, smaller resort in Cabo, we like Cascadas de Baja on Medano Beach.  Not luxurious at all, but special in its own way.  The ocean is swimmable there, and you can also walk to town from there.


----------



## jules54 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Did you cancel?*

Did you cancel your exchange to Grand Solmar? Hope you did not and kept it to use for retrade at least. We stayed at Grand Solmar Nov. 2012 and it was great. Did have a bit of construction issue, but that was because they were working on a room right next to ours though the rock wall. A lot of drilling, but they did move us when we asked them to. Grand Solmar is hard to get into could not find it for our exchange this year. Construction did not bother us when we were at the pool or in the lobby. The WIFI did suck, but I would rather stay there then book through hotel or a travel site. I would think they would not have any problem moving you to Playa Grande as most I think are trying to do things the other way around. There are four resorts on the pacific side in a row by Grand Solmar, Solmar, Playa Grande, Finisterra, you can use all their pools and bars. Make sure you visit the whale watcher bar at Finisterra at sunset.
You would be happy at Casa Dorado on Medano which someone else stated. Also Villa Del Palmer is OK just asked for an Ocean View Room that has been remodeled. Also Cabo Villas Beach Resort is nice close to town and located on Medano also. I would stick with Cabo and not lose money changing airfare etc. I also would think the first week of Dec. is a very low travel season in Cabo and you could have your pick of rooms you requested.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 13, 2013)

ada903 said:


> We come here 2-3 times per year at Grand Solmar and always know which fixed unit we are getting.  The resort villas and views are amazing and the staff very attentive, but I would not come here on an exchange without knowing my unit location.



How would you know the unit ahead of time on an II exchange?  I have a 1BR through II in Nov and now this thread is making me a little anxious.


----------



## bethy (Oct 14, 2013)

sptung said:


> How would you know the unit ahead of time on an II exchange?  I have a 1BR through II in Nov and now this thread is making me a little anxious.



Folks who know their specific unit ahead of time are most likely renting or exchanging directly with owners who have fixed units.  That's my guess anyway.  It's often the case that people who exchange into a resort are lowest on the totem pole for room assignments - behind owners and also people who are paying cash.

Jules thanks so much for your post and your PM.  I still haven't pulled the trigger on anything yet.  I don't want to make another mistake.  I do know for sure that I absolutely cannot stay at the Grand Solmar.  For this particular vacation I just really want as few hassles as possible.  I'm coming out of the most stressful 3 years of my entire life and so is my husband.  Having to negotiate with front desk people to get moved, etc might just put me over the edge.  I don't even want to waste 2 hours in the resort transfer process.  I just cannot go there this time.  So we are going to pony up $$ this time I think and eliminate as many risk factors as possible before we even arrive.  I think we will even opt for a non timeshare property just to eliminate the risk of being hassled by TS people.  I am one of those people who feels guilty when I say no and I don't need that.

Once the construction is done I would LOVE to stay at the GS!!!!

I like your suggestion of renting through an owner at a different resort.  I'm going to give it some thought.  But I don't know that I can take the uncertainty of sending someone $$ and worrying whether I'll have a reservation when I show up, etc.  I've done it once before and it was great.  But not sure about this time.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 14, 2013)

bethy said:


> Folks who know their specific unit ahead of time are most likely renting or exchanging directly with owners who have fixed units.  That's my guess anyway.



...and I know she has gone there in II exchanges several times.


----------



## ada903 (Oct 16, 2013)

We have gone once on an II exchange in Oct 2011 and we sure hit the jackpot on that one, it was a 4 bedroom penthouse away from the construction zone, we had a blast!  

After that we rented from owners the 4-bedroom penthouse, but even then still had some construction noise, I knew there would be some, but it was a bit more than I was hoping for.  I rented a year in advance so it was hard to know what the status of construction would be by then.

The resort sold both fixed weeks and units, as well as floating ones.  With an II exchange, location could be anywhere, only unit size and type is guaranteed.  When renting from an owner, it should be clear if unit is fixed or float. 



sptung said:


> ...and I know she has gone there in II exchanges several times.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for the clarification.  Do you book airport transfers through the Grand Solmar website?


----------



## ada903 (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't, I have used either Arturo with translobo or Cielito lindo, we do the private round trip transfers with a stop to the grocery stores, turned out cheaper for the suburban than the resort rate.



sptung said:


> Thank you for the clarification.  Do you book airport transfers through the Grand Solmar website?


----------



## Aussie girl (Oct 20, 2013)

We have stayed at Grand Solmar three times on an interval exchange and going again in June 2014. This is by far the most amazing resort we have traded into and we've been to some good ones. Four Seasons Troon,  Marriott Ko olina etc. 
We are always put in building 6 not sure what letter that is but it is where all the construction is and it has never bothered us. We usually hang out at the adults only pool or the new pool around by Solmar resort. 
We are down at the pool at 8am and don't leave until about 4pm.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Nov 3, 2013)

Great info. We have a 2BR PTH in December with family.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 16, 2013)

Checked in today.  Ended up with Building B, front side of the construction.  No construction today, so no noise.  However, left of open balcony going to the room is literally connected to the construction - ugly.  But the room's view is fantastic as it is "ocean front", i.e., I believe this building is one of the closest to the ocean, if not the closest.

Since it is just 2 of us, we booked the transfer shuttle through Grand Solmar.  It was a total nightmare.  I was told this travel agency has been around for a long time.  The driver was speeding at 95 km per hr at 75 km per hr zone, frequently overtaking cars with solid line on the road divider (no passing) and obnoxiously tailgating slower vehicles.  We told him we were going to Grand Solmar and he put us in the front seat.  Yet when we were approaching Solmar/Grand Solmar, he said "Solmar", we said "Grand Solmar" and he ignored us.  He said "Solmar" again and the couple behind us said they were going to "Solmar". The couple got off but we didn't as he did not acknowledge us when we said "Grand Solmar".  Then we continued with the ride to Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach and the resort was absolutely gorgeous.  After the couple dropped off he asked us where we were going.  We said "Grand Solmar" and he threw up his hands and snickered.  He said we should have gotten off at Solmar and we reminded him that we told him we were going to Grand Solmar and he had ignored us.  We were fuming... anyway, instead of it being an hour from the airport to Grand Solmar, we ended up with 1.5 hrs as he went back to Solmar.  We dropped off and the concierge at Solmar just assumed that we were going to Solmar and led us up to the check in.  Anyway, we had to walk out again and head up a path up to Grand Solmar.  Upon reaching Grand Solmar, all was good.  Excellent hospitality all way around.  Had dinner at La Roca restaurant on site and food was excellent and service was outstanding.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 17, 2013)

Tomorrow when they start construction go use the VIP pool with infinity edge and swim up bar that is nested between buildings H and G, you will not hear the construction noise at all from there.  At some point at lunch the workers take a lunch break and it will be quiet, I believe it is same time each day for about an hour at about 1 pm, that is a nice time to go back to the room to eat without hearing the construction noise, if you eat lunch in the room.  How far up did they get, are they still putting up additional floors, or are they working on the inside now? 

Sorry about your experience with the transportation.  We have been happy using both Arturo as well as Cielito Lindo.



sptung said:


> Checked in today.  Ended up with Building B, front side of the construction.  No construction today, so no noise.  However, left of open balcony going to the room is literally connected to the construction - ugly.  But the room's view is fantastic as it is "ocean front", i.e., I believe this building is one of the closest to the ocean, if not the closest.
> 
> Since it is just 2 of us, we booked the transfer shuttle through Grand Solmar.  It was a total nightmare.  I was told this travel agency has been around for a long time.  The driver was speeding at 95 km per hr at 75 km per hr zone, frequently overtaking cars with solid line on the road divider (no passing) and obnoxiously tailgating slower vehicles.  We told him we were going to Grand Solmar and he put us in the front seat.  Yet when we were approaching Solmar/Grand Solmar, he said "Solmar", we said "Grand Solmar" and he ignored us.  He said "Solmar" again and the couple behind us said they were going to "Solmar". The couple got off but we didn't as he did not acknowledge us when we said "Grand Solmar".  Then we continued with the ride to Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach and the resort was absolutely gorgeous.  After the couple dropped off he asked us where we were going.  We said "Grand Solmar" and he threw up his hands and snickered.  He said we should have gotten off at Solmar and we reminded him that we told him we were going to Grand Solmar and he had ignored us.  We were fuming... anyway, instead of it being an hour from the airport to Grand Solmar, we ended up with 1.5 hrs as he went back to Solmar.  We dropped off and the concierge at Solmar just assumed that we were going to Solmar and led us up to the check in.  Anyway, we had to walk out again and head up a path up to Grand Solmar.  Upon reaching Grand Solmar, all was good.  Excellent hospitality all way around.  Had dinner at La Roca restaurant on site and food was excellent and service was outstanding.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 17, 2013)

No construction again today.  The buildings are completed as far as I can tell. Tarps and plastic wraps are still in place.  There is still soil on the ground for the resort to put in the driveway and that looks uncompleted. My guess is that there will not be anymore construction noise.  Today we used the pool where there is a swim-up bar and immediately next to La Roca, don't know which building that is.  It is the pool where there is another pool immediately behind.  I spent an hour swimming and had a great time (I am a swimmer, not a lounger...).  We also had lunch at the swim-up bar and it was pretty good.  

Tonight's dinner was a problem.  We told the concierge that we wanted to go a particular restaurant at the marina.  He redirected us to his "favorite" restaurant at the marina and he said the price was very "reasonable".  When we arrived, the waiter told us that appetizers (salad) was complimentary but when the bill came, it was not and the total bill was double what we had paid at La Roca at Grand Solmar where the meal and service were much better.  While we were sitting there, we did a Tripadviser search and found several reports of stolen credit card information from this particular restaurant between Oct and Nov this year.  It made us very nervous and unfortunately with the huge bill we did not have enough cash to pay for it. We told the waiter about the fraudulent reports that we saw on the internet, he said "Yes, unfortunately it gives the restaurant a bad reputation."  No denial.  We told him that we would be watching our credit card account closely.  Sigh.  We had been so busy at work that we did not have time to withdraw cash prior to our trip.  Got us wondering if the concierge was "in" on the whole thing.  If anyone wants to know which restaurant, you can PM me.

Oh, one more thing that is going to make my husband not want to return.  There is no gym on site, until the rest of the construction is completed.  After my swim, we asked where the gym was and we were told that there was none on site and we had to go to Playa Grande.  Really?  After we had changed we took the shuttle to Playa Grande.  Guess what?!  The gym closes at 3pm on Sat and Sun.  We spoke with the manager on site who said "no one uses the gym on the weekend" and he could not let us in as the "law" at Cabo said that "someone who is trained needs to be present at the gym as a lot of their guests are 65 years old (or older) and they tend to get heart attacks."  We said but we are examples of people who want to use the gym.  He said "You only come once a year and you don't matter." You see the problem, the "65 year old" crowd that will be having heart attacks - it is pretty insulting.  Then there is the "you come once a year and we don't give a crap about you."  I tend to accept the situation as it is but my husband was mad.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 18, 2013)

When they are done with that building they are doing right now, they will put in another one to the right of it, they will have a new lobby going in there and on top of it, more floors of condos, so outdoor construction noise will return when they do that.  I am glad it is quiet for now.

I had a similar experience at dinner out in town last month, we went to one of our old favorites, only to find that dinner for four, with just one plate of food and some shared deserts went upwards of $250.  One has to go look for more local places off the beaten path (still downtown but not quite in the very touristy area), or get the cabo vouchers magazine 35% or 50%  off discount. But even the local places like los tres gallos have gotten a bit expensive, not sure why.

If you plan to return to Cabo and you like to swim, you may want to try next time Casa Dorada Medano Beach, also  a relatively easy II exchange, but located downtown on the swimmable beach and within walking distance to everything.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 19, 2013)

Ha, I was wrong about no more construction noise.  They restarted on Monday and both yesterday and today the noise started by 7:15am.  They did stop at about 5pm yesterday.  We are early risers so it is not an issue.  With our ocean front view room we are not complaining!  Whether the construction noise is bothersome or not is all in the mind.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 20, 2013)

*Another beautiful day in Paradise*

I have said in previous posts in a different thread how much more I love Cancun than Hawaii and I attributed to the clear multiple shades of blue turquoise water.  This week at Grand Solmar, starring out at the Pacific Ocean and it is still alot prettier than the Hawaiian islands.  The difference, I believe, is the unobstructed views of the ocean and beaches, which the latter appears cleaner and better maintained.  Hawaii islands have alot of trees along the beach... Anyway, not here to create another debate.

Sitting at the restaurant now and guess what I am seeing, besides the beautiful ocean, WHALES, yes, lots of them.    Definitely a bit early in the season to expect sightings and we are having a nice surprise.


----------

